# kindling storage ideas



## raybonz (Oct 7, 2012)

I am looking for an attractive method of storing kindling. My wife's biggest complaint is I use an old rock salt bucket for this purpose so it is a valid complaint. I would like to find a copper pail or similar for a reasonable price.. Any ideas?

Thanx!

Ray


----------



## Pallet Pete (Oct 7, 2012)

raybonz said:


> I am looking for an attractive method of storing kindling. My wife's biggest complaint is I use an old rock salt bucket for this purpose so it is a valid complaint. I would like to find a copper pail or similar for a reasonable price.. Any ideas?
> 
> Thanx!
> 
> Ray


 
Store it in the ash drawer 

Pete


----------



## Pallet Pete (Oct 7, 2012)

How about a double shelf setup like this ? 

http://www.northlineexpress.com/woo...-holder-with-tools-shelf-black-hr61262nl.html

Pete


----------



## raybonz (Oct 7, 2012)

Pallet Pete said:


> How about a double shelf setup like this ?
> 
> http://www.northlineexpress.com/woo...-holder-with-tools-shelf-black-hr61262nl.html
> 
> Pete


While I like the look of that rack it would tend to be messy in actual usage. I prefer an old copper pot or similar preferably with a handle to carry it with one hand as there are times I take it to the shelter to fill it..

Ray


----------



## Pallet Pete (Oct 7, 2012)

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=vintage+copper+coal+bucket 

Here is some interesting stuff ray !

Pete


----------



## Pallet Pete (Oct 7, 2012)

And http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw...=0&_odkw=vintage+copper+coal+bucket&_osacat=0


----------



## raybonz (Oct 7, 2012)

Pallet Pete said:


> And http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=vintage copper bucket&_sacat=0&_odkw=vintage copper coal bucket&_osacat=0


Funny I was looking in E-bay when you posted this message!  GMTA eh?


----------



## PapaDave (Oct 7, 2012)

I found a small galvanized steel dealio at a garage sale (.25, I believe) for kindling, but one of the dogs seems to have mistaken it for her personal toybox.......
Mulch in the living room is a no-no.
Bad dog.


----------



## f3cbboy (Oct 7, 2012)

we use an old i think 3 gal crock.

edit: its a 1 gallon, with an open top.


----------



## punchy (Oct 7, 2012)

i use two crocks.  1 for kindling, the other has a lid and i keep gloves, matches, super cedars, ect.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Oct 7, 2012)

Crib the ends of your stacks then use the space for storing kindling. Bring to the house only what you need for a fire or two.


----------



## raybonz (Oct 7, 2012)

Backwoods Savage said:


> Crib the ends of your stacks then use the space for storing kindling. Bring to the house only what you need for a fire or two.
> 
> View attachment 76255


I do this now but want a container for the kindling such as a crock or copper bucket..

Ray


----------



## TreePointer (Oct 7, 2012)

Search for "copper boiler."  Keep an eye out for one at a decent price.  It's how the older generations used to keep keep hot water "at the ready."  My mother bought this one in an antique store in the 1970's:











23" x 12.5" x 12" (LWH)


----------



## raybonz (Oct 7, 2012)

Very nice TP, that's what I was thinking for a kindling bucket..

Thanx,
Ray


----------



## salecker (Oct 7, 2012)

I sawed up a bunch of bridge timbers for the flooring in our house this summer,one of the byproducts was enough kindling to last a few years.
 But only if kept out of the weather.....
 So i had a 71 Seirra Grand with a canopy sitting doing nothing,now it's a kindling storage shed,put a battery in and it fired right up.
 I'm sure it wouldn't be welcome in everyones yard,but fits right in here.
 Thomas


----------



## osagebow (Oct 7, 2012)

Howsabout an old milk can with the 2 handles on top?


----------



## firefighterjake (Oct 9, 2012)

If I didn't have my kindling storage incorporated into my woodbox . . . I would go with an old clay crock pot.


----------



## firebroad (Oct 9, 2012)

I use an old iron kettle I found at a flea market.


----------



## barn burner (Oct 9, 2012)

My wife came up with this.... at least it's not pink.


----------



## bogydave (Oct 9, 2012)

Some one here had a great kindling system.
They put it in a 5 gallon bucket, tied it in bundles while in the bucket.
Stacked up a few of them & it looked nice.


----------



## raybonz (Oct 9, 2012)

firefighterjake said:


> If I didn't have my kindling storage incorporated into my woodbox . . . I would go with an old clay crock pot.


I do have an old clay crock which I store my Super Cedars, matches, flashlight and Chimfex so I would need another one for kindling if I can find one.. I love the old clay crocks and jugs too..

Ray


----------



## fossil (Oct 9, 2012)

Garage sales, tag sales, flea markets, antique shops, estate sales...your kindling storage solution is out there, go find it.    Rick


----------



## raybonz (Oct 9, 2012)

fossil said:


> Garage sales, tag sales, flea markets, antique shops, estate sales...your kindling storage solution is out there, go find it.  Rick


Yup been doing that! I will know it when I see it  .. The hunt is part of the fun!

Ray


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Oct 9, 2012)

osagebow said:


> Howsabout an old milk can with the 2 handles on top?


 
Maybe an old cream can but the old milk can would be too high. Still, one that is painted could really look nice on a hearth.


----------



## raybonz (Oct 9, 2012)

Backwoods Savage said:


> Maybe an old cream can but the old milk can would be too high. Still, one that is painted could really look nice on a hearth.


I agree they are pretty tall I want something 10-12" tall but something that will be used as I have enough decorative items.. ACE hardware carries USA made ceramic crocks but are pretty expensive in the larger sizes but is an option.. All good ideas..

http://www.acehardware.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3800775

Ray


----------



## pen (Oct 9, 2012)

Or you could use supercedars and never need kindling again! 

For years(before supercedars), I just used an old fireplace grate and had the kindling neatly stacked on that.  Now that I don't use near as much, I have a galvanized pale of them hidden behind a couch. 

pen


----------



## schlot (Oct 9, 2012)

pen said:


> Or you could use supercedars and never need kindling again!
> 
> For years(before supercedars), I just used an old fireplace grate and had the kindling neatly stacked on that. Now that I don't use near as much, I have a galvanized pale of them hidden behind a couch.
> 
> pen


 
I use a copper looking metal planter pot. It's embossed so it's kind of nice looking. I've seen them in the yard/garden centers of big box stores.


----------



## Shadow&Flame (Oct 10, 2012)

I still need to build me a nice kindling box sometime...  I have built little racks with kindling to look like little face cords to give away...but for the most part I just keep it in a plastic tub in the garage and a little in a small basket close to the stove.


----------



## raybonz (Oct 10, 2012)

pen said:


> Or you could use supercedars and never need kindling again!
> 
> For years(before supercedars), I just used an old fireplace grate and had the kindling neatly stacked on that. Now that I don't use near as much, I have a galvanized pale of them hidden behind a couch.
> 
> pen


I do use Super Cedars but still use some kindling.. I bought 100 last year and will buy more when needed..

Ray


----------

